# Is this area for reports or what



## Swampass (Jul 4, 2016)

Are there any reports to be made or is this tbe flounder light section?


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Anything to do with flounder gigging


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Perhaps the reporters finally figured out that reporting clutters up the floundering grounds...that's why I don't put reports up anymore in the kayak section.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Youbwont see reports on here for the most part. The internet has already ruined floudering.


----------



## flounder1156 (Jul 9, 2009)

Splittine said:


> Youbwont see reports on here for the most part. The internet has already ruined floudering.


Trolling motors , Honda Eu2000 generators, contributed long before the interweb.


----------

